# NEW Soundstream Synthesis First Look !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

So the 1st Soundstream Synthesis Arrived today unit looks weel put together and well layed out the software is simple and to the point:

Soundstream - SYNTHESIS


I'll be posting additional pictures later today once I get it unboxed

View attachment 43720


View attachment 43719


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That looks nice too.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

ooh looks good, i'm curious how this compares to like the 360.3 i'll be waiting for pics and a review


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 5, 2011)

That GUI looks like an EXACT copy of the miniDSP GUI... are the products related?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

They're in serious need of a spell-checker or proof-reader.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

queen_stick said:


> That GUI looks like an EXACT copy of the miniDSP GUI... are the products related?


It is made by minidsp for Soundstream


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Does it have digital input and how the hell do you mount it? Do you pull off the cover? Please give us feedback once installed. Thanks.


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 5, 2011)

bkjay said:


> It is made by minidsp for Soundstream


interesting. thanks for the info. 

I just bought a miniDSP 2x8 (got it in the mail earlier this week). I wish I would have seen this about a month ago. It would be nice to have an enclosed unit, rather than building my own case/enclosure for the 2x8 kit. I like projects like that, so it's not that big of deal, plus I have two more channels


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

queen_stick said:


> interesting. thanks for the info.
> 
> I just bought a miniDSP 2x8 (got it in the mail earlier this week). I wish I would have seen this about a month ago. It would be nice to have an enclosed unit, rather than building my own case/enclosure for the 2x8 kit. I like projects like that, so it's not that big of deal, plus I have two more channels


Also add a 31 band EQ


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick Phone Pics.... 

View attachment 43725


View attachment 43726


View attachment 43727


View attachment 43728


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

You know you have a processor addiction when you have the following on hand:

ARC PS8
HelixDSP
Helix P-DSP
Alpine H800 and controller
Soundstream Synthesis
PPI DEQ.8 (on order)
Rockford 3sixty.3
Rockford 3sixty.2
Rockford 3sixty.1

Those might be in order ?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

bkjay said:


> Does it have digital input and how the hell do you mount it? Do you pull off the cover? Please give us feedback once installed. Thanks.


It has mounting tabs on the side


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks from your first post its hard to tell.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

whats msrp on this?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Best thing about it?????????? NO F'ING SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like how simple it looks.....another nice option! All those people bitching a while back about processor choices........Your ship's come in  (you need to add the Zapco Z8 to your list at some point


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Syracuse Customs said:


> You know you have a processor addiction when you have the following on hand:
> 
> ARC PS8
> HelixDSP
> ...


Perfect person to give us some input.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Best thing about it?????????? NO F'ING SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like how simple it looks.....another nice option! All those people bitching a while back about processor choices........Your ship's come in  (you need to add the Zapco Z8 to your list at some point



From what I hear the Zapco Z8, SS Synthesis, PPI DEQ.8 are all mini dsp built the zapco just has its own software. All processors will serve the purpose as long as they function properly. The 4 RF 3sixty.3's I've installed have been a nightmare ! Extremely glitchy kind of like the early Helix P-DSP firmwares !  I've only owned one processor more frustrating than the 3sixty.3 and it was the sony xdp-4000x.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Syracuse Customs said:


> From what I hear the Zapco Z8, SS Synthesis, PPI DEQ.8 are all mini dsp built the zapco just has its own software. All processors will serve the purpose as long as they function properly. The 4 RF 3sixty.3's I've installed have been a nightmare ! Extremely glitchy kind of like the early Helix P-DSP firmwares !  I've only owned one processor more frustrating than the 3sixty.3 and it was the sony xdp-4000x.


I'd be interested in your opinion on the new SS unit as well. Good to see some new blood in the processor market.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys we would love to hear some feed back on our new unit.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys we would love to hear some feed back on our new unit.


I like the unit it functions well the software takes some getting used to but overall it works great and sounds great. I wish it had 3 RCA inputs and a controllers. That's all for my initial impressions.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

what is msrp, and map on this thing?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

what is the prevailing opinion when it comes to installing something like this and you need to keep your factory head unit?

Right now i have a simple amp powering some subs, and factory amp powering some passive morel mids with HAT tweets.

I am thinking about throwing an amp on the front stage..and adding a processor. I'm not getting any younger...and i have never done digital processing.

Do i have enough of a system to warrant this type of purchase?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

No digital input...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There is a SPDIF input. Last I knew that was digital. 

Wow totally minidsp all over it. 

Was actually hoping for a better gui for low resolution tuning. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

BowDown said:


> There is a SPDIF input. Last I knew that was digital.
> 
> Wow totally minidsp all over it.
> 
> ...


I looked over the manual which is a copy of the minidsp manual and there was nothing there about a SPDIF input.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Quick Phone Pics....
> 
> View attachment 43731


Just going on this picture.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah, there is an SPDIF digital coax input.

very cool steve.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Subd for updates.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Also I just realized this is max os x compatible hence why bow down is running a mac mini now


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cool, Subscribed the easy way for updates...


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

It has 1 spdif digital input


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Also I just realized this is max os x compatible hence why bow down is running a mac mini now


Only way I would switch to this is if you took my 4x10hd in a minidsp case in trade. The 30band graphic is very tempting. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Only way I would switch to this is if you took my 4x10hd in a minidsp case in trade. The 30band graphic is very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


We can talk this weekend .... Not to mention it comes in an actual case ! The blue GUI is more attractive as well !


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Syracuse Customs said:


> We can talk this weekend .... Not to mention it comes in an actual case ! The blue GUI is more attractive as well !


Ha, purchased the case from miniDSP for mine. Along with the digi-fp, and vol-fp add-on cards that also fit into the case . But I doubt I will have time to install everything into the case before the show.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

This is for sale $500 shipped !!!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Syracuse Customs said:


> This is for sale $500 shipped !!!


Hmm. I was trying to decide between going with the p99 or the soundstream/ppi to replace my MS-8 that is going in my girls Altima. A price like that may have just sealed the deal. As soon as she gets home from work I will send you a pm. Is this price just for the unit you have in this thread or are you a dealer?


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone used the new soundstream DSP yet? If so what are your thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't used it, but it is just a MiniDSP with custom software. The MiniDSP platform has been proven to be a great processor and there are several reviews on the site. SS has made the software available on their site to play with. I found it to be pretty intuitive to set up a basic 3 way + sub system with delay on all channels and a few small eq tweaks (just playing around with the software, not with the actual device).


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

any more reviews from users with the soundstream synthesis?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> any more reviews from users with the soundstream synthesis?


I installed another one it crashed and killed the customers front stage. Pretty excited about the piece after that


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Large format Pyle Super Tweeters? :laugh:

That does suck though! Seems like they took a decent product and made it into a pile of ****.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Was it the fault of the synthesis or something else? How did you recover?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Was it the fault of the synthesis or something else? How did you recover?


The synthesis crashed and locked up. Clean input solid power supply even on the bench and after trying to reset it nothing. It cost me $1000 in replacement drivers. I put a PS8 and Helix DSP in after with no problems in a direct swap. Not saying it might have just been a single instance


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Goodness, guess I'll keep reviewing units.


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

Having a digital input is a good this... If you have a head unit that outputs in digital. I have looked and can find one single head unit made with a digital output anymore. It wouldn't matter what brand was on it I would have bought that. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Serious question:

What is Soundstream's "reputation", these days? Back in the mid-to-late 1990s, they made _really awesome stuff_, and their current Reference series is basically a continuation of that - and they still _look nice_.

...But what about their other amplifier lines and processors? What about the speakers?

They used to keep things basic back then - just amps and speakers - like Rockford Fosgate did before they "lost their way". I remember the DaVinci amplifier was an all-in-one solution for a SQ-oriented multi-channel system, and the Tarantula amplifier was one of the first to deliver a legitimate 2,000 watts dedicated to bass, but after that... I kind of stopped paying attention :surprised:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll just say this. Soundstream's reputation today is not what it was in the 90s. They have also discontinued those Reference amps you are referring to. 

For me, the processor is one of the few products they have that I would seriously consider. The Synthesis and PPI DEQ-8 are based on the MiniDSP.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

A couple negative reviews does not make it a bad product. I have been running one for months and i love it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Yes MiniDSP makes our unit for us. And yes SPDIF is digital, and I put that there because of the popularity of the Pioneer PRS radios. Which to much of my dismay are now disco. MiniDSP at the time of us getting into DSP's was the best possible solution se we didn't have to reinvent the wheel. We hadn't done one yet and this was most definitely the safest way to get into it. As what most of you don't understand is that to engineer a DSP from the ground up cost $100k's of dollars in R&D and tooling. Since we only sold about 300 units so far my money was better spent with them.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes MiniDSP makes our unit for us. And yes SPDIF is digital, and I put that there because of the popularity of the Pioneer PRS radios. Which to much of my dismay are now disco. MiniDSP at the time of us getting into DSP's was the best possible solution se we didn't have to reinvent the wheel. We hadn't done one yet and this was most definitely the safest way to get into it. As what most of you don't understand is that to engineer a DSP from the ground up cost $100k's of dollars in R&D and tooling. Since we only sold about 300 units so far my money was better spent with them.


SPDIF? My DVD player from 1999 has SPDIF on it to carry the DD/DTS signal to my home theater receiver. Whatever happened to the promise of car stereo connections that didn't require setting gains? Wasn't FireWire supposed to be a "thing" for cars?

Also, yes... I need to upgrade my equipment when I get my own place


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ryan, I don't think anyone is faulting Epsilon for choosing MiniDSP as their basis of design. In fact, I think it was probably one of the wisest things they have done in recent years.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

It blows my mind that only 300 of these things have been sold (thats both PPI and SS?)

The value is amazing for what you get. Its everything you want from the miniDSP stuff but re worked slightly for use in a car. 

Please guys, buy these things so they will make the external remote for them


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

DonutHands said:


> It blows my mind that only 300 of these things have been sold (thats both PPI and SS?)


I dont know if Im surprised by this much. In general, I dont know how many people are running into a store or going online and buying a processor for a car. Car audio aint what it used to be! Then you have to think the people that are still into car audio and want and would spend money on a processor, how many trust SS and PPI now? I think many felt much better after finding out they outsourced and had MiniDSP behind these units. Ill be the guy that honestly says SS and PPI had a very "flea market" feel over the years so I certainly wasnt going to be the guy to try their new offereings. How many posts have we all read where someone said "loved the old SS and PPI, wont touch the new"? With all that being said and learning more about who was behind it, Im starting to look at the unit.


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It has 1 spdif digital input


Hey Ryan. I glossed over this before in my other posts. I noticed that you guys also make head units. Again we don't really see them much up hear in Canada so that is news to me in itself. I dug around. It doesn't seem that you guys are much different from the rest of the industry in that you offer digital transport support on the input side of your processors but like everyone else :huh: you don't seem to offer any head units with digital outputs to make use of the inputs... A number of manufacturers used to and stopped presumably because the industry thought it sounded better to convert back and forth over keeping the signal in the digital realm it is being worked within. I will go on record saying that I have personal experience operating in both recording studios and live sound systems and have to say hands down that it has NEVER sounded better to me than when kept digital. For the life of me I can't see why that would be any different in my car especially when one considers that sonically it is a very dead sounding space and with that would not allow one to much room to smear the image in order to hide those kinds of blemishes. 
The next thought is in regard to digital amps. I know that largely relates to the power supply side but one repair tech I talked to recently told me that "actually the signal is converted to digital in a digital amp as well". Is that not always or more typically not true? That would mean that if the signal stayed digital until converted to analogue on the output side of the amp it would sound best. That would mean your processors would need SPDIF out and also consequently same on the input side of the amp.


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

Just a thought and this would go for all of the manufacturers. If it is a way of saving $.50 on the manufacturing side one should be able to make a unit that converts to SPDIF that accesses through the USB port. I would imagine that would require a firmware update but this is something that those of us who are serious about this would be willing to pay extra as an add on for.


----------

